# Any idea what year this is?



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Getting a 5 / 20 Snow Flite as a restoration project tomorrow. Trying to get some history on it. The plan is to restore it into mint shape, like new. Any information or stories about these single stage blowers appreciated.
Once my post count is higher, will be able to post pictures and more details.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Bear with me as I must have a few more posts to add pictures. Anyone here still using the old fashioned single stage snow blower? My ex brother in law had a single stage he used for snow ladened with gravel. The machine handled it as the metal housing was thick and no secondary impeller to get jammed. The MTD will be used for the end of the driveway that the plow deposits gravel laden snow. Do not want to ruin my Honda unit since the gravel already damaged the housing now requiring welding & repair.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

just go through any post your interested in and post "cool" or "nice" a few times and you'll be ready to post pics. I'd love to see 'em, and there's a lot of smarter folks on here that probably know where to find stuff.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Posting the model and serial numbers off the machine and engine will make it pretty easy to guess a close year.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

I think these old self propelled single stagers are pretty cool, much simpler mechanically and parts should be easier to find such as bushings and bearings, etc.


----------

